# I changed MAFS an Air Filter an Car is still Bogging



## tripoutmaxima (Oct 26, 2008)

I have a 2001 Maxima SE, the MAFS was stolen i replaced it with a new one an I also replaced the Air Filter but the car is still Bogging or Choking wen i give it gas.I really need help with this, does the car system needs to be reset? Somebody help me out here


----------

